
Introduction to Parallel Computing - n-s-f
https://computing.llnl.gov/tutorials/parallel_comp/
======
evanb
All the LLNL computing tutorials are great---they tend to be clearly written,
with good examples, and cover a wide swath of use cases. The OpenMP
[https://computing.llnl.gov/tutorials/openMP/](https://computing.llnl.gov/tutorials/openMP/)
and MPI
[https://computing.llnl.gov/tutorials/mpi/](https://computing.llnl.gov/tutorials/mpi/)
are fantastic (when I google "mpi tutorial", the LLNL one is the top hit).
Blaise is extremely knowledgable, but probably doesn't have time to respond to
questions (unless you're a lab employee :P ).

~~~
mholt
Indeed, these tutorials were essentially my parallel processing class in
college. We didn't have a mandatory textbook -- most of the content was in
these tutorials.

~~~
evanb
I was recently a postdoc at LLNL, and took a real-life 1-week in-person crash-
course on pthreads, OpenMP and MPI from Blaise. Afterwards I really felt like
I could get going.

I guess it is not SUPER surprising---LLNL and LANL are basically where high
performance computing was invented, and they have a tradition of excellence. I
have accounts at a few other supercomputing facilities, and none compare in
expertise and professionalism to LLNL.

